# WTB Layout boat



## Layout1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking for a UFO or Bankes layout boat.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Layout1 said:


> Looking for a UFO or Bankes layout boat.


im sorry to hear that...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Considering all the mess that Homer has himself in over the naming of his video...and gauging from what guys are saying on GLW and the 'Fuge..there should be some good deals to be had on UFO's very soon.


----------



## Layout1 (Oct 28, 2007)

must be bad press on the ufo, i haven't seen any of it!


----------



## SooLayoutHunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi,
I would go with an MLB boat, I own two and they are tough to beat, I have owned and hunted in several different layouts over the years and these are easily my favorite. Besides Mark Rongers, the Owner of Mighty Layout Boys is as stand up of a guy as you can get, and I'm sure anyone who knows him would agree. Customer service is awesome! Bottom Line great boats and even better people! They are lightweight and easy to handle and stack nicely in the bow of a boat for transport. Also they really seem to hold their value, they run about $1100 new , and I don't think I've ever seen one sell used for less than $800-900. However I also have a 2 man and Ron Bankes builds a great boat as well, just a little heavier, bulkier and higher profile but an awesome boat as well. As far as the UFO I have just never cared much for them, I have seen them at the shows and occasionally at the launches and they just dont seem to be as well built and high quality as the MLB or Bankes Boats, Also I have buddies that have hunted them and they reportedly ride quite high in the water and are pretty noisy with the waves slapping the hull, something I have never noticed with the other boats. Although I have never hunted one so I am only passing on what I have heard through the grapevine. I have also heard from several reliable sources that the owner runs some pretty shady business practices, just an FYI, not trying to bash anybody just getting some info out there and let you decide. Also if you are interested I may be upgrading before next season and might have a couple boats for sale, pm me and let me know. -Matt


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> must be bad press on the ufo


Nope...not the boat...just some issues with the guy who makes 'em. 

It's a personal squabble between a few guys and him...nothing about the boats at all.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

BFG said:


> Nope...not the boat...just some issues with the guy who makes 'em.
> 
> It's a personal squabble between a few guys and him...nothing about the boats at all.


Yeah, and if you don't have an iron in that fire, it makes for some really entertaining reading.....:evilsmile


----------



## Layout1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input! I hunt a banks now, been very happt with it. I would like the option to hunt 2 boats & thought maybe a larger 1 man would be a good choice


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Layout1 said:


> Thanks for the input! I hunt a banks now, been very happt with it. I would like the option to hunt 2 boats & thought maybe a larger 1 man would be a good choice


mlb makes the super mag for "larger" men... its a one man... i love it.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

BFG said:


> Nope...not the boat...just some issues with the guy who makes 'em.
> 
> It's a personal squabble between a few guys and him...nothing about the boats at all.


Yeah but it is entertaining isn't it:lol:.......Mack


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> mlb makes the super mag for "larger" men... its a one man... i love it.


Great boat as it hides well also. Make sure you go with clear spray shield. (No shadows)


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> mlb makes the super mag for "larger" men


The cockpit on those boats is indeed large...but the distance from the bottom of the opening to the bottom of the box is the same as the other mlb boats. 

If you have big legs (which most bigguns do) you ain't gonna like it, as you'll have all the room in the world when you first get in...but then once you try to shove your feet under the cowling...good luck. 

JMO...

I've laid in a bunch of 'em..hunted out of a couple different models...and I can't find one better than a Bankes.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the "baby" Bankes layout, bought for $400, of which I couldn't resist. I sold a Kalash Testi-buster one man, as I am getting too darn old to haul that hog into the boat.
That being said, there are some basics you need to keep in mind before you buy:
Portability, in and out of boats,trucks, over sea walls: my baby Bankes rules!
Seaworthyness: Kalash hands down, if you plan to hunt in Caddis's area
Towability: Only the Bankes Hercules can tow at speed
I have hunted out of MLB and UFOs, I liked the MLB a little better.
But be rest assured you can kill out of all of them. I would pass on the clear coaming. The Isinglass gets brittle and cracks in cold weather.
Get a canvas coaming and paint it white in the front. When the coaming is down in the hunt position, no shadow.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Oops, forgot to help you guys get more legroom. That is a blob of floatation foam in the front of your boats that is interferring with your legroom. Put a cup wire brush on your drill and grind the foam until you have more room.
Wear a mask, or your widow will be selling your stuff due to Mesothelioma. Seal with resin if you wish.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

BFG said:


> The cockpit on those boats is indeed large...but the distance from the bottom of the opening to the bottom of the box is the same as the other mlb boats.
> 
> If you have big legs (which most bigguns do) you ain't gonna like it,/quote]
> 
> Good point! I cut about an 1-1/2" off the part where you first slide your feet in. Now instead of it being parallel with the floor it has a small radius which makes it much more "roomy". It may take some of the strengh away but as long as you don't stand on the top you should be fine!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The only issue I have with the SuperMag is the width of the cockpit. OMG, does anyone necessitate a cockpit that wide????:lol:


It seems common sense, but why doesn't anyone make a layout that can accomodate a hunter up to 6'4" and a size 13? I'm cumfy in the Revolution, but a little more height for your feet is always welcome.

I've thought a few times about imlementing Waxico's plan and liverating some foam from the foot area. Only on the left side though since that will be my excuse to always have that side:evil:


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> The only issue I have with the SuperMag is the width of the cockpit. OMG, does anyone necessitate a cockpit that wide????:lol:
> 
> 
> It seems common sense, but why doesn't anyone make a layout that can accomodate a hunter up to 6'4" and a size 13? I'm cumfy in the Revolution, but a little more height for your feet is always welcome.
> ...


 
 I'm tired of trying to put on the layout boat, it fits tighter than underarmor.


----------



## tails-a-waggin' acres hp (Jun 24, 2007)

I HAVE A LARGE ONE MAN LAYOUT FOR SALE , I DO NOT KNOW THE MAKER , it's 13 ft long and heavy but in good condition . i'm only asking $400.00 for it . you can e mail me at [email protected] thanks chuck


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> The only issue I have with the SuperMag is the width of the cockpit. OMG, does anyone necessitate a cockpit that wide????:lol:


With pipes like some of us there is not as much room as you might 
think!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

come on! the width of the SM MLB is great... no tight quarters to store shells, gloves and other thing you need in an 1.5 hr shift... its nice...


as far as length issues, if you guys like mlb but they arent long enough, i can submit your desiers to mark, and i almost promise you'd see what yo want in the future... hes such a good customer relations guy... he'll do anything to make one hunter happy.

btw klash is awsome, i had a two man, but man are they heavy... one of the best boats i ever hunted out of.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> hes such a good customer relations guy


While this may be true, he missed the boat (haha) when he designed the Supermag as far as the box depth. Seriously...4-6" more would have made a BIG difference..

He stood right there at Pte. Mouillee two years ago when I jumped into the SuperMag and quickly got back out. He knew why I didn't ask any questions.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

neil duffey said:


> come on! the width of the SM MLB is great... no tight quarters to store shells, gloves and other thing you need in an 1.5 hr shift... its nice...
> 
> 
> as far as length issues, if you guys like mlb but they arent long enough, i can submit your desiers to mark, and i almost promise you'd see what yo want in the future... hes such a good customer relations guy... he'll do anything to make one hunter happy.
> ...


To be politically incorrect, I don't care if a 300lb guy can not fit into my layout.  I care about cockpit depth and length.

Alright, 26" wide cockpit, depth at foot end to almost accomodate a size 13 straight up and not have your feet positioned like a ballarina, molded in back rest with foam padding like the Banks, can accomodate guys up to 6'6" and finally a molded in gun rest like the Bankes. It is sweet to be able to have your gun ready like that and secure. Also bring the sides down a little bit. Most pics I've seen of the MLB the front of the boat is out of the water a couple inches. All of these things benefit taller guys, but more so make it a ton nicer for shorter guys as well.

Have Mark have it ready for the Sag Bay Waterfowl Fest. and I'll pick mine up then.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

BFG said:


> While this may be true, he missed the boat (haha) when he designed the Supermag as far as the box depth. Seriously...4-6" more would have made a BIG difference..
> 
> He stood right there at Pte. Mouillee two years ago when I jumped into the SuperMag and quickly got back out. He knew why I didn't ask any questions.


true true but law doesnt alow a certain % of the hunter to be "submerged" below the water line... so you cant. thats boder line sink box and tose aint legal.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, considering I'm about 14" thick when laying on my back..I think I would still meet the regulations. lol


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> .
> 
> Alright, 26" wide cockpit, depth at foot end to almost accomodate a size 13 straight up and not have your feet positioned like a ballarina


 
I made my layout boat tall enough to accomodate your feet in normal position, one of my complaints on my other home made. Wide cockpit too, allows freedom of movement, storage, and just plain comfort.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

If you plan on buying a UFO...tell Tony to send a can of gellcoat with it cuz ur gunna need it to repain the egg shell cracks EVERY season.
Being an owner of one for several years now, my gell coat chips off the fiberglass with minimal pounding such as against the tender while switching hunters. It hides/hunts and rides pretty well in moderate seas but I think the quality could be a WHOLE lot better. Not sure if I'd recommend one or not


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

Another vote for a MLB Supermag. I love mine! 

Our crew has two Super Mags in the fleet. (forth season) Best part about MLB is Mark Rongers and his wife Elaine, they are both awesome, honest people. They really care about their customers and the products they manufacture.


I have no hesitation in recommending MLB.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> To be politically incorrect, I don't care if a 300lb guy can not fit into my layout.  I care about cockpit depth and length.
> 
> Alright, 26" wide cockpit, depth at foot end to almost accomodate a size 13 straight up and not have your feet positioned like a ballarina, molded in back rest with foam padding like the Banks, can accomodate guys up to 6'6" and finally a molded in gun rest like the Bankes. It is sweet to be able to have your gun ready like that and secure. Also bring the sides down a little bit. Most pics I've seen of the MLB the front of the boat is out of the water a couple inches. All of these things benefit taller guys, but more so make it a ton nicer for shorter guys as well.
> 
> Have Mark have it ready for the Sag Bay Waterfowl Fest. and I'll pick mine up then.


Did you hunt out of my boat the one day I had it out! Next time your up this way give me call. You can test fit it. I hunted out of the Classic out east and it was a tight fit on my midget frame:lol:. It was a shoe horn fit on Dale.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

Over the past years I've had the opportunity to hunt out of numerous brands and styles of layout boats and here's my .02......

Miley Smith two man works very well - just a little heavy - anyone heard of Miley Smith?

Kalash boats are sweet - just waiting to see one that doesn't leak.

I'm with Waxico, that little bankes boat is an alright boat - very easy to manuver and handle - don't worry about it being a little taller that the rest you'll have no trouble killing birds out of that boat if you have one, rides rough water well and its nice not having to mess with the combing.

The bankes Hercules one man is and excellent boat that also rides rough water well and is as sturdy as they come - I'm impressed at the way it tows - we pull it around at 20-25 mph through anything and it isn't a problem. The only down side is its weight - it's difficult for one guy to load or unload. You need good "system" in place to handle this boat.

I'm with TSS Cadis on the MLB Supermag - I'm a petite 6'3" and 275# and there is a lot of extra room in the cockpit. The one I hunted out of was only two seasons old and that Isonglass combing was trashed - I'd go with the canvas. None the less, once we got the foot end weighted enough we had a good time shooting our birds out of it.

The MLB Classic is way to small - can't believe anyone would go through the trouble of making a boat and make it that small.

My personal boat is an MLB Kalash Legend I purchased new this past Sept. - in terms of design and styling I think it's the best boat MLB makes, I love it - it fits me like a glove - just enough - also its light and manuverable enough for one guy to be able to handle on his own. But, I am having some issues with the boat leaking that niether Mark Rongers nor the guy that makes his boats for him can figure out how to fix - he replaced the boat twice and they all leak in the same two spots - however I know I can fix the issues this off season and Mark and I have worked out a deal that I'm comfortable with - no hard feelings. The bottom line is that I like the style of the one man Kalash. 

I think the bottom line is this....

Think about your style of layout hunting - if you need to be mobile and hunt different lakes and areas frequently you need a light easy handling one man that you can load in and out the chase boat yourself on a moments notice, if you hunt the same area of a certain lake and keep your rig on the water perhaps the Bankes Hercules is your best bet.

Anyway you do it just be safe and be prepared in case of an emergency - conditions have a way of going from ok to dangerous at any given moment.

Just my .02.


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

Everyone seems to agree that the MLB one man is a little tight on fit. I'm going to buy a one man for next year. This will be my first layout. I have a question though being that I have never been in a layout. In the one man do you have enough room to lay with your feet pointing up with big old waders on. Im only 5'8" if that helps.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Perhaps Tony from UFO fixed the overcoat problem. Were coming out of 3 years now in our UFO and don't see any egg shell cracking at all. Love the thing, light, convenient, roomy, and rides well. And I'm a pretty big guy.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

cupped-n-locked said:


> My personal boat is an MLB Kalash Legend I purchased new this past Sept. - in terms of design and styling I think it's the best boat MLB makes, I love it - it fits me like a glove - just enough - also its light and manuverable enough for one guy to be able to handle on his own. But, I am having some issues with the boat leaking that niether Mark Rongers nor the guy that makes his boats for him can figure out how to fix - he replaced the boat twice and they all leak in the same two spots - however I know I can fix the issues this off season and Mark and I have worked out a deal that I'm comfortable with - no hard feelings. The bottom line is that I like the style of the one man Kalash.


How is the length and foot room?

Jeff, I didn't hunt out of your's that day. I'll check it out the next time I'm in B.C.

I forget who it was on the site that had pics taken from a coast guard helicopter of their spread from the air. The think that stood out the most on the layouts were the shadows in the cockpit. Hence, I like the fit of the bankes around the shoulders in that I think you lose a lot of the shadow. The other thing on the MLB's, didn't notice on your's, is the nose seems to stick out of the water on some of theirs casting another shaddow.

I'll have to get over to the MLB web site and check out the Kalash, even though hearing stories of leaking is not good.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> even though hearing stories of leaking is not good.


Whichever MLB that came out new for Fall 2007...might have been the Legend (not sure)..my buddies purchased hull #2...and it leaked..BAD.

All was made well in the end by Mark at MLB....


----------



## Deadduck10 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a two man banks and 2 big guys can fit in without any problems and it tows at high speeds great. :tdo12:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Just looked at the MLB Kalash on-line. Great profile in the water. Why not a molded in back rest though???

I'm shocked at the lack of common sense that layout builders seem to possess. Average height of white american male is 5' 10.5". Average male weight is 191lbs. Up each by 10% to include more people and your looking at a boat that should be capable of taking a 6'5" male with a weight of 210lbs. Even if you give 20% for weight, since we all like our morning donut for the drive to the launch, your looking at a boat that can take a 230lb person. With the boats that MLB builds, you either have to be a midget or grossly over weight. Sorry, but in my layout boat utopia your hosed if you weigh 40% more than the average male :lol: 

My wish list:

* 1 man layout
* Sides have to go below the water level before making any hard angle, ala Kalash
* Molded in back rest, ala Bankes Hercules
* Removable back/head rest, ala Bankes Hercules
* Molded in gun holder, ala Bankes Hercules
* Same length of cockpit as the Bankes Hercules
* Same width of cockpit as the Bankes Hercules, maybe 2" wider
* Dip the last 1' of the cockpit at the feet by 2", ala they layout my buddy Chris Harbison made.
* I like how low you can get the sprash shields on the MLB, but think the mechanism for it is clunky.

That MLB Kalash has sweet lines, just modify that boat a bit and they would have at least one may that would buy a couple.

I'll probably talk to Mike Bankes at some point and lobby for him to add an additional pull on board to their line to compliment their pumpkin seed and tow behinds.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Deadduck10 said:


> I have a two man banks and 2 big guys can fit in without any problems and it tows at high speeds great. :tdo12:


And I think the cockpits are only 24" wide. Not sure what the MLB Supermag cockpit width is, but it appears to be a lot wider.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

My experience going back a number of years with Tony, owner of Waterfowl Works and maker of the UFO has been excellent. The man does what he says and stands behind his products 100%. The good news is if you buy a UFO customer service won't be a concern because they don't leak, don't de-laminate, are extremely well built and will last you for many years to come, probably a lifetime. I don't recomend skidding them down the expressway, tossing them on the rocks below a breakwall or playing bumper boats with your tender. Anything short of jackass style of abuse and a UFO should never, ever give you a problem. 

Actually, I'm strongly considering adding a Waterfowl Works 'Lake Erie Classic' to the fleet for the frequent times I hunt alone and want something really easy to handle solo and as a second layout when all three of my boys are hunting on the same day.




.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Not sure what the MLB Supermag cockpit width is, but it appears to be a lot wider.


Yeah..it's wide...REAL WIDE...but the same depth as the others it would seem. 

Gimme a Bankes all day and twice on Sunday. I've not hunted out of a Hercules or a two-man..but boy I'd sure love to.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

Caddis,

There is plenty of room for big feet in the Kalash model, The head rest that is offered by MLB looked like a fifth graders first wood shop project - and for ninety bucks I figured it would be cheaper to go right to the fifth grader or make my own.

I think your list of requests is right on - probably wouldn't change much.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

cupped-n-locked said:


> The head rest that is offered by MLB looked like a fifth graders first wood shop project .


 
LOL- I was talking with Caddis on the phone the other day and this subject came up and my response was - "When I first looked at the back rest and the adjuster for the spray curtain I thought this looks like some jr. high shop class project" I'm sure it's a great boat but that set up is blech...


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL....that backrest does look like a shop project...that was then taken to Home Ec for a girl to sew on the padding...

Horrible design for the spray shield as well...wave washes over the back or front...knocks out the magic block of wood....down goes the curtain. 

Good thing we don't normally hunt where there are any waves, eh?


----------



## ShootSkybusters (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm curious if it's the MLB Legends designs that were leaking? Don't think I've ever heard of his originals leaking...at least our Kalash 1 man is 15 years old and doesn't take on a drop, and our 2-man Kalash, which was framed by him, but finished by me, hasn't leaked either. And we abuse the crap out of these things. After hunting out of several brands, personally I'll never use anything but the Kalash mostly because of the concealment (love those tapered lines to the water), and also the foot room for size 12-13's...but I'd like to upgrade to the Kevlar models at some point. If they don't leak, that is! Probably very patchable though...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The Kalash is pretty sweet looking.

I emailed MLB and asked if they can make a molded in back rest for them.

It seems the concensus is that they have a lot of foot room?


----------

